# Here we go again...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Oklahoma Reserve Deputy, 73, Charged With Second-Degree Manslaughter in Stun-Gun Mix-Up: Tulsa DA - ABC News

73 yrs. old is too damn old to be in LE, especially on patrol duties. If someone wants to volunteer their time in admin. or special occasions, such as public events, then yes, but not armed.

He mistook his duty firearm for a taser?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Oklahoma Reserve Deputy, 73, Charged With Second-Degree Manslaughter in Stun-Gun Mix-Up: Tulsa DA - ABC News
> 
> 73 yrs. old is too damn old to be in LE, especially on patrol duties. If someone wants to volunteer their time in admin. or special occasions such as public events, then yes, but not armed.
> 
> He mistook his duty firearm for a taser?


I saw that.... Sad in so many ways.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

He said he was sorry......What an ass!

GW


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

At 73 I think his best years are well behind him...not sure he can see them in his rear view mirror !!
Too bad this caused someone to lose their life....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

The source may be "interesting" but it's also a genuinely interesting read...

Deputy Who Accidentally Shot Restrained Man Is a Wealthy Exec Who Pays to Play Cop | Alternet

Most Tasers on regular LEOs seem to be cross-draw style, so you CANNOT confuse the two. But his weren't....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

FOX News is reporting that the reserve deputy is a millionaire insurance exec., and has contributed some serious money to the Sheriff's re-election campaign, as well as having flown him numerous times to vacation spots / trips, etc. 

Pretty much a big-time pay to play scenario.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> FOX News is reporting that the reserve deputy is a millionaire insurance exec., and has contributed some serious money to the Sheriff's re-election campaign, as well as having flown him numerous times to vacation spots / trips, etc.
> 
> Pretty much a big-time pay to play scenario.


Same with my link above, only mine is AlterNet. So we have both sides of the political coin reporting the same thing. Strange, that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Same with my link above, only mine is AlterNet. So we have both sides of the political coin reporting the same thing. Strange, that.


Is there really a _good side_ to a political coin? :smt083

Or.....is one side any better than the other?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Is there really a _good side_ to a political coin? :smt083
> 
> Or.....is one side any better than the other?


No - on both counts. But we all like "our" side better.

"Come over to our side, we have cookies!"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> No - on both counts. But we all like "our" side better.
> 
> "Come over to our side, we have cookies!"


Ya know.....I do like cookies. :drooling:


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

But we have Choc milk and Cheez-it Crackers. [Try this once and you'll be hooked.]


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

One of my favorite treats is a large glass of 2% milk with ice cubes and two chilled Hostess Ding Dongs. 

As long as I got that everyday, I think I could survive life in prison w/o parole. :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> No - on both counts. But we all like "our" side better.
> 
> "Come over to our side, we have cookies!"


.......And the thread takes a hard left turn.....:anim_lol:

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> .......And the thread takes a hard left turn.....:anim_lol:
> 
> GW


That was a left? I thought it was a Right turn...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I get confused. Does it take two lefts to make a right, or is it two wrongs to make a right? :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> He mistook his duty firearm for a taser?


Yeah, how the hell did he manage that? I hope he doesn't keep a box of sandpaper next to the toilet paper! 40 grit. Ouch!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I get confused. Does it take two lefts to make a right, or is it two wrongs to make a right? :watching:


Oh you can make a Right with only *one* wrong.... 

But usually it takes a Right to make a wrong.....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Two wrongs don't make a right but three lefts do!

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

FOX News is now reporting that the reserve officer did not have a permit for the gun he was carrying while in uniform. They also say that the reserve officer in question did not have, or wasn't current, on some of the required training to be a reserve officer, and that some supervisors were told to ignore it. 

Supposedly, one officer refused to lie about the reserve officer's training / qualifications.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> FOX News is now reporting that the reserve officer did not have a permit for the gun he was carrying while in uniform. They also say that the reserve officer in question did not have, or wasn't current, on some of the required training to be a reserve officer, and that some supervisors were told to ignore it.
> 
> Supposedly, one officer refused to lie about the reserve officer's training / qualifications.


I had read that 3 people had been "removed" from office for refusing to falsify training records.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I had read that 3 people had been "removed" from office for refusing to falsify training records.


Yes, I had heard that they had been transferred to other positions within the dept. I also heard that the reserve officer hadn't even qualified on the shooting range with his revolver.

Crap like this just burns my butt. I hope that the frigging sheriff ends up paying big time for all of this. :smt076


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, I had heard that they had been transferred to other positions within the dept. I also heard that the reserve officer hadn't even qualified on the shooting range with his revolver.
> 
> Crap like this just burns my butt. I hope that the frigging sheriff ends up paying big time for all of this. :smt076


Right with you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Right with you.


Ya know, you being from the far left and all that stuff, you're not so bad. :mrgreen:


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

This happened in my local viewing area, so it's non stop news. Our sheriff has a lot to answer for. NAACP is protesting the callous treatment of the dying individual and calling for federal investigation. Lots of questions are arising about the political aspect of the reserve deputy. I believe the sheriff should ultimately resign. 

I feel bad for the poor old rich guy/cop wannabe. What a way to finish a life. 

But, WTH. You play the role. You pay the toll.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The reserve deputy stated that he had trained with the MCSO (Maricopa County Sheriff's Office), which is the Sheriff's Dept. out of Phoenix, AZ.

MCSO flatly denied his claim.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

What the hell is a 73 yr old reserve doing on a Violent Crime Task Force anyway? 

Sounds like there are more issues than just being current on training.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Ya know, you being from the far left and all that stuff, you're not so bad. :mrgreen:


Backatcha. Wierd, isn't it?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> What the hell is a 73 yr old reserve doing on a Violent Crime Task Force anyway?
> 
> Sounds like there are more issues than just being current on training.


The more we learn about this, the more we know that the reserve deputy had a very cozy relationship with the sheriff himself. The reserve deputy donated both money and lots of equipment to the dept.

Supposedly, the reserve deputy took the sheriff on cruises and trips to Mexico.

Talk about having a cop in your back pocket...............:anim_lol:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I hate to admit this but the guy looked like Dick Cheney.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Backatcha. Wierd, isn't it?


You mean the situation.....or the way you spelled weird? :smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> You mean the situation.....or the way you spelled weird? :smt033


Both. 

I thought it looked funny....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

And now the Pay-To-Play deputy is off on vacation.... Unbelievable!

Tulsa reserve deputy Robert Bates heading to Bahamas, irking shooting victim's family - CBS News


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> And now the Pay-To-Play deputy is off on vacation.... Unbelievable!
> 
> Tulsa reserve deputy Robert Bates heading to Bahamas, irking shooting victim's family - CBS News


Why the indignation, Sail? His vacation was already planned. He's on bail which allows travel and he's not due in court until July. Your disbelief seems strangely un-liberal. :smt083


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Why the indignation, Sail? His vacation was already planned. He's on bail which allows travel and he's not due in court until July. Your disbelief seems strangely un-liberal. :smt083


Bail allows foreign travel? Only if you get special permission, which this guy seems to have done, I know. But - considering this is a case of him killing a guy unlawfully, I would have thought they would say "No". I sure as shit would have.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe he has a judge in his pocket too.

GW


----------

